# A Co-Op ferry operator



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, things are looking up for the Swansea Cork Ferry.

www.bringbacktheswanseacorkferry.com

I am amazed at what I have read, but good on 'em!

Russell


----------

